
NPM – Using Two-Factor Authentication - koolba
https://docs.npmjs.com/getting-started/using-two-factor-authentication
======
koolba
Really happy to finally see this. Anybody able to get this setup?

Trying with the latest node/npm gives me an error:

    
    
        $ npm profile enable-2fa
        npm notice profile Enabling two factor authentication for auth-and-writes
        npm password: 
        npm ERR! code E401
        npm ERR! 404 Unable to authenticate, need: Basic, Bearer
    

Somewhat related, what's the HN communities thoughts on publicly showing
whether a package maintainer has 2FA enabled? On the one hand it's giving out
security details but it would also give a bit more comfort that (some) of your
hundreds of dependencies are a bit more secured from malicious updates.

